# NEEDED: Califur room and dealer's table mate!!!!



## The White Falcon (May 11, 2008)

I'm getting really desperate man, my dealer's buddy backed out and now me and my buddies have no place to stay, and I'm left without a tablemate.  If anyone is interested in sharing half of my table for $50 that would be amazing

AND MORE IMPORTANTLY we need a place to crash!! D8  It will be me, my mate, my buddies Psysaturn and Pookey.  We can pitch in a little cash if needed, we just really really need a place to stay.  We'd really appreciate just a corner in a room and a toilet to use. XD  Seriously.  Help us out?

you can email me at thewhite_falcon@yahoo.com, message me on FA (thewhitefalcon) or leave a comment here, thanks.


----------

